# The 2009 Bluelight online festivus party December 19



## MazDan

Bluelight proudly presents the 2009 Online Christmas party.



The What and Where​
You are cordially invited to attend the 2009 Christmas party to be held in a yet to be disclosed place or places right here at Bluelight and associated sites.


The When​
Saturday December 19 2009 starting 7.00pm Eastern Australian Daylight Savings time and continuing through to the early hours of Sunday December 20 In the USA and Europe.


The Who​
Everyone who is a member of bluelight is welcome to attend.


The How and Happennings.​
All you have to do is gather round your favourite computer screen complete with whatever you need to have a great time.  
We suggest that you might like to get dressed up for the occasion as recognition will be given to the best dressed throughout the party.  Guess what, its a christmas theme so keep that in mind when you get all dolled up.
Music will be streamed live into your home courtesy of the Electronic Music discussion forum right here at Bluelight. If you would like to be involved in the DJing side then you will need to pay a visit to EMD and/or PM one of the EMD mods about it.
Apart from a specially devoted party thread at a yet to be disclosed area of Bluelight, we will also have a chat room specially provided and also of course partygoers will be able to chat live with fellow bluelighters via Skype connections if you wish.
A number of activities are being planned including visits from some special guests but we are always open to any suggestions you may wish to put forward.

The success of the party very much depends on your input. Its all about coming along and being prepared to be a little silly and ready to make a lot of fun.

Its quite feasible that hundreds of members from all over the world could be in attendance throughout the timeframe.


Feel free to use this thread to discuss further and make any suggestions.


----------



## Mysterier

sounds like a fucking great idea!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Calendar marked :D!


----------



## Cee Hawkins

I'm all over it. 

I might have to take these damn pills to get my Christmas lights up on the house though.


----------



## Unknown

da fuck?

I dont see how blue and christmas are related...lol


----------



## tathra

christmas gives people the blues.


----------



## mav3rick

How exciting! I shall be attending! :-D


----------



## AfterGlow

Will you be celebrating any of the Festivus traditions?


----------



## carl

:D i


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*You can see my SeaGreen text on this background!  What a pleasant surprise!*

What's the time converted to for the US's East Coast time zone?

Sounds like a lot of fun!  I can't wait to attend!  It'll be a blast.  :D



Unknown said:


> da fuck?
> 
> I dont see how blue and christmas are related...lol



Well, seeing as this is on the 19th and not actual Xmas day...and how this is BLUElight, I think I understand why the color scheme is blue.  



tathra said:


> christmas gives people the blues.



i.e. Seasonal depression.


----------



## Social Suicide

That's so fucking awesome. That means I have roughly a week to get my drugs together for an awesome night in with yall.


----------



## carl

Who's bringing the Narcan?


----------



## bubblesmoke

Ahahahhahahaha Im calling off all other appointments for thiss! :D


----------



## Thou

Can I attend if I don't have a live action camera or would it be in my best interests to acquire one?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I'mma have to get a killer outfit ready for this.


----------



## ocean

I need to figure out skype 

I'm excited!!


----------



## Unknown

I dont get the "Nice List" thing. Are the staff neither naughty or nice? lol


----------



## -Guido-

I will be there to ruin it.


----------



## koneko

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> I'mma have to get a killer outfit ready for this.



My first thoughts also, that and doing my hair up! %)

I will cook some special xmas treats to bring along for the festive munchies  How does Scottish Hash Shortbread sound? 

Who will dance with me first? :D

This is an excellent idea - good one staff-folks


----------



## ivoryline

beautiful!!!  i love the bluelight community!

btw is anyone on the naughty list except for the banned BLers?


----------



## lostNfound

Oh Happy Days.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fun!


----------



## greenfalcon

Oh God, I have always hoped and prayed that a day like this would come. I am too excited for words. This is probably going to be the best day of my life. I am shivering with anticipation. An online party, my life will be complete!


----------



## euphoria

i already got my santa hat on.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

a Festivus for the rest of us! 

/contemplates who he shall challenge in the "Feats Of Strength"


----------



## crevan

kate66 said:


> My first thoughts also, that and doing my hair up! %)
> 
> I will cook some special xmas treats to bring along for the festive munchies  How does Scottish Hash Shortbread sound?
> 
> Who will dance with me first? :D
> 
> This is an excellent idea - good one staff-folks



I might be drunk and cant dance worth a shit, but im all for a twirl


----------



## crevan

will i end up on the naughty list if i am wearing my x-mas naughty teddy and jolly golly thong with santa hat? (during the "party")......  or would that score me points?    haha.


----------



## belarki

Awww I can't come; work X-mas party on that day. I want to see some wicked photos of festive BL'ers come the 21st though! :D


----------



## eckley47

this sounds really cool. is there anyone good with the whole time zones thing? i'm too stoned for that shit right now. i'm in the US, east coast. EST. thanks in advance


----------



## Psilo707

Hahahhah this is awesome! I'll be therre.


----------



## crevan

WTF time would this shit be going on in canada time.....i suck at conversion..... like Ontario, Canada.    lol


----------



## MazDan

If you come online anytime on the 19th or earlier hours of the 20th (possibly even the whole 20th) then you will be good.

The Ozzies will kick it off but you lot have to bring it home.


----------



## smiggle

This sounds like an awesome time but unfortunately I will be attending a party that night... If I come home though and it's still banging on I do feel I will join in with conversations, although I might be a little buzzed and talk some utter crap hahaha


----------



## MazDan

smiggle said:


> although I might be a little buzzed and talk some utter crap hahaha



Sounds like you will be exactly like the rest of us.


----------



## L2R

hmmmmm
and i don't mean i got your balls in me mouf


----------



## eckley47

i found this time zone converter thing. 

07:00:00 p.m. Saturday December 19, 2009 in Australia/Melbourne  converts to
03:00:00 a.m. Saturday December 19, 2009 in America/New_York

there wasn't a choice for the eastern part of australia so i just guessed and picked melbourne lol. looks good to me.


----------



## L2R

you can't convert time, ya silly duffa.


----------



## cutlery69

Doesn't work out the best for us on Eastern time.  AEDT is 16 hours ahead.
So for us in US/Canada Eastern time it starts at 3am.


----------



## Pillthrill

^ I wasn't really figuring the time... I thought most of us were American/Canadian.. Guess I was wrong  


I'll make my bf's hard egg nog! Pure sex in a glass...
Don't forget the sweater you Mommy made you!


----------



## Winding Vines

Festivus For The Rest of Us!


----------



## MazDan

cutlery69 said:


> Doesn't work out the best for us on Eastern time.  AEDT is 16 hours ahead.
> So for us in US/Canada Eastern time it starts at 3am.



hang on a minute.................it starts for everyone at 7.pm on Saturday 19th.



It doesnt matter that the aussies have already kicked off........its just that there 7.00pm comes before yours does.


Who cares..............just join in and have fun whenever your ready willing and able to just get down and be a little silly.


----------



## hoopyfrood

Happens to be the day after me birthday.  How exciting!


----------



## woamotive

hah! Oooooooooh, I'll BE there (here...). Good times.


----------



## Red Arrow

7pm aus time is 9am GMT on a saturday morning!

sounds like a really shit time to start a party

plus, getting wasted and posting online is sooo 2006

BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## hoopyfrood

I may drop acid...


----------



## chaoticc

how exciting.

Hmm, it would be awesome if everyone made a "Merry Christmas BL!" video and posted it up in the forum.  You could show off your costume, invite a few friends over, and just record a sample of the party you may be having that night - a bluelight party that is!

I wonder though, are we allowed to use the embed code on the forums?  If not, that would really be a sucker.


----------



## chaoticc

we could do shoutouts to our bl friends on here and wish them a merry christmas.
hah, I don't know.  Just an idea.


----------



## rincewindrocks

> How does Scottish Hash Shortbread sound?



freakin amazing!!!


----------



## Zzyzx

Note that Ecstasy Discussion's Live Chat room will gladly welcome anyone who wants to use it during the party!

Click here for easy to use instruction and links for both MAC and PC users

I will be there alot during the party and will take shrooms :D


----------



## Bill

sounds awesome


----------



## MazDan

Less than 12 hours to kick off.


----------



## Cee Hawkins

Sweet I'm going to be checking in on it early from the U.S


----------



## Larr_E

So like 3 and 1/2 hours left right???


----------



## Winding Vines

lol hahaha i still am confused..

time is relative !


one foot, two foot, blue foot...


----------



## Bomboclat

I believe that this event starts at midnight PST (GMT -8 ) for us Americans


----------



## MazDan

45 mins away.


----------



## Bomboclat

livestream.com/bluelightradio

music has already started!


----------



## Zzyzx

Party is started! lots of people on the Live Chat already


----------



## Winding Vines

which live chat?


----------



## Comfortably Dumb

So whats all going on? What are these undisclosed locations?


----------



## dzarren

Yeah! Where is everything?


----------



## Winding Vines

im @ the muzak place.. but there arent a ton of folks there like you alluded to.


O

lookie here:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=7864560&highlight=festivus+chat#post7864560


----------



## Bomboclat

things are just getting started man!
check the mIRC chat
its definitely poppin' in there

*Currently playing: Steve Lawler - Tribal House Mix 2001*


----------



## Sykik

listening to thizzer atm, playing some nice tunes.


----------



## Cee Hawkins

I don't know what's going on where. Can't sleep. It's 3:21 AM here and I thought I'd check in on this Festivus shin-dig. I don't know where this live chat is supposed to be...


----------



## Bomboclat

see the online party thread which should be directly under this one


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

everyone get there ass in here!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

http://www.livestream.com/bluelightradio


----------



## Sega420

http://www.web-irc.org/

server = irc.undernet.org
port = 6667
channel = #bluelighted
leave password blank  



GET IN THERE


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

innnnn


----------



## OpiatesRus

I'm in I'm on Peace to all me and two ladies and playing with a new swing if you know what i mean vids up soon soon soon plz sit back relax and watch this wonderful bl xmas celebration @ least i'm rocking for all blers in North Carolina on sunset dr.  one love


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

tune innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

OpiatesRus said:


> I'm in I'm on Peace to all me and two ladies and playing with a new swing if you know what i mean vids up soon soon soon plz sit back relax and watch this wonderful bl xmas celebration @ least i'm rocking for all blers in North Carolina on sunset dr.  one love



im in  ralighton


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

benossssss


----------



## matterofperception

Im in chapel hill


----------



## Mariposa

I think I am signed in now.  I'm not on my home connection so pardon any nick changes/timeouts.  WebIRC is a little flakey it appears


----------



## ocean

^I'm on and waiting for you to talk.
I see you but you are not speaking 
makes me sad- I was so excited when I saw you on.
I love this thing though-


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

my set palying?


----------



## Bomboclat

your set played two hours ago man. it was a real banger, everyone enjoyed it


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ne wants links? yu plsy my finl one yet?


----------



## rollin_stoned

of course i show up at the end xD


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ne 2 else wanna continue I had so much fun


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> your set played two hours ago man. it was a real banger, everyone enjoyed it



was it hi friend mix?

thats my favo I really wanted the feedback but i barred out


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

oh noes and i think i lost my wallet!


----------



## hoopyfrood

wtf someone pocketed my lighter again


----------



## Larr_E

This Goes Out To Rico...

12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS (MEXICAN VERSION)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYYFatzIQnY&feature=related


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChemicalSmile said:


> im in  ralighton



lol i was fucked up i meant wilmington HA how far r u from here?


----------



## ocean

I hear there may be another music party in the next few weeks??

The chat thing is still up  yay 
Its been nice to talk to people I haven't spoken with before!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Yeah im gonna organize it.. anyone want an impromptu stream now?


----------

